# Sacramento CA Whizz In and Bike Swap



## jerrywge (Sep 17, 2008)

Sacramento CA/Delta Whiz In, Ride, and Vintage Bike Swap Meet, Saturday Oct 4th for the huge ride, Sunday Oct 5th for the Swap Meet.  Great event, usually they get well over 60 to 70 riders on the motorized day, and the swap meet last year had about 20 vendors selling the good stuff.  I have a flyer for this event with more details and directions to the venue.  Previously the Fresno Whiz and Swap, moved to the Sacramento area this year.


----------



## Sean (Sep 18, 2008)

Where is it held?


----------



## sensor (Sep 21, 2008)

*where at?*

i know a few people who'd be interested(myself included)!
could you post the time and place for us please?


----------



## jerrywge (Sep 26, 2008)

*Sacremento CA/Delta Whiz In*

I have a flyer, and can email it to anyone who wants one??

I'm not much of a computer guy so not freally sure about links, attachements, or whatever, just email me at jerrywge@msn.com and put in the subject line Sacremento Whiz In Bicycle Swap so I will not delete it.


----------



## sensor (Sep 26, 2008)

*dont need to see the flyer...*

just the location and time(s) if you would please!!
theres about 20 people that are trying to get info:eek: 
nothing personal....i just dont give email addresses out:eek: 
thanks!


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 27, 2008)

i emaied this guy and he said it was in isleton    not exactly in sac


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 27, 2008)

i emailed this guy and he said it was in isleton    not exactly in sac


----------



## sensor (Sep 27, 2008)

thanks for the info mre straightbar


----------

